# 67 Floor Pan color



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

I am cleaning and painting the frame and floor pans of my 67. I am trying to determine the correct color of the floor pans? As you can see from the picture where I have cleaned they are light gray and black. Are they sprayed from the factory with a undercoating? If so what color? If you look at the picture you can see the before and after cleaning, the pans around the transmission have not been cleaned. Amazing what 45 years of dirt will do.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Think they should be 60% gloss black. What are you using to clean the undercarriage? I'm having a heck of a time with mine, any tips?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

OldToys said:


> I am cleaning and painting the frame and floor pans of my 67. I am trying to determine the correct color of the floor pans? As you can see from the picture where I have cleaned they are light gray and black. Are they sprayed from the factory with a undercoating? If so what color? If you look at the picture you can see the before and after cleaning, the pans around the transmission have not been cleaned. Amazing what 45 years of dirt will do.


On my undercarriage, after sandblasting, I first used an epoxy sealer-primer, then sprayed with 3-M's paintable undercoating (PN 08882) and finished off with the 60% gloss black,



FlambeauHO said:


> Think they should be 60% gloss black. What are you using to clean the undercarriage? I'm having a heck of a time with mine, any tips?


:agree
If you have a well ventilated area and protective clothing use an aerosol aircraft stripper. Klean Strip in the aerosol form is better than their brush on remover. I would also suggest using a respirator.


----------

